# River Closed due to Oil Spill!



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. That sux.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

So you can't put in new Richmond and go downtown?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

montagc said:


> Nope. It was actually diesel fuel that spilled, and they say it will take a few days to clean up.
> 
> An interesting aside, one article I read mentiond that Beckjord is coming offline Jan 2015. News to me.


Yeah...Somebody famous promised such things. Electric rates are going to skyrocket in the next few years. More and more employees, investors, and vendors are already bailing.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

wont kill many fish because commercial fishermen done took them all out


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

As of yesterday they still had booms out every so many feet by Riverbend all the way to downtown. They also had a helicopter flying just above the river looking for more diesel.


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

how is the river looking


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

wormNbobber said:


> how is the river looking


You are good to go.

WIth the recent gulley-washers, the river jumped up into the trees, but quckly receded. It is about a foot above summer pool, as of 9pm on Thursday night, August 28th.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

At summer pool on Friday, August 29th with good color.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ahhh, upon further review - color not so good.


----------

